
Steve Jobs is a Rifter - Alex3917
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2007/06/misunderstandin.html
======
davidw
This is a page out of The Innovator's Dilemma, in some ways, if you look at a
"rift" as a disruptive innovation. Of course, it's not _quite_ the same thing,
but the description of how companies react is quite similar.

Links:

<http://www.squeezedbooks.com/book/show/13/the-innovators-dilemma-the-
revolutionary-book-that-will-change-the-way-you-do-business-collins-business-
essentials>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disruptive_technology>

~~~
pg
Man, these horrible new SEOified urls are a graphic disaster. I ought to make
the sw automatically tinyurl them...

~~~
brett
If you're considering obfuscating them anyways just truncate the text inside
the <a> at some number of characters (you could even add an ellipsis if you
want to get fancy).

~~~
paul
Yes, that would be much better. I hate tinyurl -- it completely obfuscates
things.

------
Tichy
What is the big deal about the iPhone? Isn't it just another product that may
or may not prevail? Why do writers try to make it sound as if the fate of
Apple and Steve Jobs would depend on it? Also was it such a huge investment
for Apple? I don't think these days building a phone is that much of a
problem, at least there are several companies who managed to do it before.

------
palish
Well said. There's something very American about rifting.

